# Calling all Computer Geeks!!!



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey guys! 
I find myself in a bit of a pickel. I need to build a website but I know nothing about the process. 
If someone would like to make a little extra $ get in touch with me.  We can talk about the project via email. 
Thanks, 
~BL~


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh also, If you are interested in doing the home page art PM me as well  
TYVM


----------



## Xanados (Feb 20, 2012)

You've not been on MS for quite a while, Lotus. How are you? What's the project about?


----------



## sashamerideth (Feb 20, 2012)

Afraid you already have competition Xanados. Open or closed tender for this job?


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 20, 2012)

Xan your inbox is full.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 20, 2012)

sashamerideth said:


> Afraid you already have competition Xanados. Open or closed tender for this job?



Sash check ur inbox as well


----------



## Xanados (Feb 20, 2012)

Although I am rather technically minded, my area of expertise is not focused on HTML, etc. I have created my own domain before, but it was nothing flashy. 

I was actually just curious about your project. If you can't say here, then that is fine


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 20, 2012)

What I have in mind should be fairly simple. 
Xan, I'm going back to school so I have been really busy. My Acclerated classes are kicking my rearend. PM sent btw.


----------



## Telcontar (Feb 20, 2012)

I could possibly be of service here as well. I'm fairly well versed in web technologies, though I've never been big on front-end design (I current work programming things like PHP and MYSQL back-end functionality). 

That being said, I'm certainly capable of front-end work, especially when it is described as "fairly simple."

If you're still looking, shoot me a PM as well with what you have in mind.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 20, 2012)

PM sent sorry about the bad spelling... Ugh. Pc keeps hanging up and when I refresh it reverts back to the last saved I forget to change the spelling every time.


----------

